# Salonikan



## Clara_

Geia sas,

How coud I say 'Salonikan' (from the city of Thessaloniki) for people as in 'my Salonican family' or 'my Salonikan friends' please?

I know that φίλοι μου is 'my friends', οικογένειά μου is 'my family', and Θεσσαλονίκη 'Salonika' but I am not very good in grammar yet.

Any ideas?


----------



## jazyk

_Θεσσαλονικός.

Also note that there should be an article in your examples, οι φίλοι μου, η οικογένειά μου__,__ if you are talking about them.
_


----------



## Δημήτρης

_(Θεσ)σαλονικ*ι*ός 
_


----------



## Clara_

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Now is this use correct parakalo?

Μου λείπουν οι Σαλονικιόυς φίλους μου.
και
Μου λείπει η Σαλονικιά οικογένειά μου.

Thank you!


----------



## orthophron

clara_ said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
> 
> Now is this use correct parakalo?
> 
> Μου λείπουν οι Σαλονικιόυς φίλους μου.
> και
> Μου λείπει η Σαλονικιά οικογένειά μου.
> 
> Thank you!


Μου λείπουν οι Σαλονικιοί φίλοι μου.
Μου λείπει η Σαλονικιώτικη οικογένειά μου.


----------



## Akritas

orthophron said:


> Μου λείπουν οι Σαλονικιοί φίλοι μου.
> Μου λείπει η Σαλονικιώτικη οικογένειά μου.


 

I was just wondering; would we really say that in Greek? Personally, I would say 'Μου λείπουν οι φίλοι μου στην Θεσσαλονίκη' και 'Μου λείπει η οικογένειά μου στην Θεσσαλονίκη'. By saying that I assumed that both friends and family live in Salonica. Therefore, if Clara wants to emphasize that she misses a particular group of friends who are from Salonica (though they live elsewhere) then I agree with orthopron's translation; otherwise I believe 'στην...' is better than the adjective.
What do the rest of the Greek-speaking members think?


----------



## Clara_

Thank you! In my case they are from Thessaloniki but do not live there anymore.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Though in singular I would use *Θεσσαλoνικιός*, I would prefer for the plural *Θεσσαλονικείς* (plural of _Θεσσαλονικεύς_) which sounds better to my ear. 

For the family, I don't think I would use "θεσσαλονικιώτικη". I would prefer: 

Η οικογένειά μου *από* τη Θεσσαλονίκη (from Salonica), or:
Η οικογένειά μου *στη* Θεσσαλονίκη (in Salonica)

But that's only a matter of style.


----------

